# the Division - jetzt noch lohnenswert als Neueinsteiger ?



## Barone (7. September 2016)

hallo,

ich wolte mal von Spielern wissen ob es sich eurer Meinung nach noch lohnt sich the Division zuzulegen nach so langer Zeit.  

Ist man da als Anfänger quasi alleine weil alle nur noch Highlevel charaktere haben ?


danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## MichaelG (7. September 2016)

Kommt auf die Erwartungen an. Ich spiele The Division im PvE sehr gern. Und habe damit 60 h zugebracht. Im MP ist das Ergebnis durchwachsen. Lange Grindingphasen, teils schlechte Loots und eben teils Cheater. Mit Kumpels zusammen machts aber trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Phurba (7. September 2016)

Die Story durchzuspielen macht schon Laune und beschäftigt einen auch eine ganze Weile. Danach verliert es schnell an Reiz finde ich. Nachdem ich den ersten DLC gekauft und komplett fassungslos war, wie schlecht der ist, habe ich das Spiel kurzerhand verscherbelt. Aber wie gesagt, die Story mal durchzocken ist schon ziemlich geil.


----------

